# Frieren nach dem Biken



## samafa (10. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt bei der kalten Jahreszeit fällt es mir wieder bewußter auf, das ich nach dem Biken (ja auch nach der warmen Dusche und trockene Kleider) kalt habe. 
Ich verkrümmle mich immer unter die warmen Decke.
Hält dann so ca. 1-2 std. danach an und dann ist es weg.
Abends im Bett meine ich mir würden die Beine brennen, das ich mich aufdecken muß.
 So warm sind die Beine.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2013)

Glaube, da solltest Du besser einen Arzt fragen, vielleicht hast Du ja Jemanden im Bekanntenkreis, den Du erst einmal fragen kannst, falls Du Dich scheust deswegen zum Arzt zu gehen.
Wie lange und intensiv bikest Du denn?
Aber so aus der Ferne kann man eigentlich nichts dazu sagen.
Mir ist nach dem Biken meist gut warm und falls nicht, da falsche Kleiderwahl oder Regen, Schnee, kalter Wind oder nach Abschluß der Tour verschwitzt zu lange draußen rumgestanden, dann wird mir nach einer heißen Dusche wieder richtig warm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (10. Oktober 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> J
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte.



Dehydration!


----------



## Son_of_Thor (11. Oktober 2013)

Bin zwar keine Lady und kein Arzt ( zu dem du natürlich gehen solltest ) aber das klingt so als würde dein Blutdruck dann nach dem fahren runter gehen.

Das kann natürlich durch Dehydration kommen, weil einfach Volumen fehlt oder auch eine andere Ursache haben.

Denke der Doc wird dir mal ein Belastungs EKG aufdrücken.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## rayc (11. Oktober 2013)

Geht meiner Frau genauso.

Wenn ich draußen friere, ist ihr nicht kalt.
aber wehe wir kommen nach hause, dann ist mir sofort wieder warm und sie friert dann!

Ich spekuliere: Ihr Kreislauf fährt dann runter, somit fällt dann erst auf das sie ausgekühlt ist.

An Dehydration kann es nicht liegen, sie trinkt etwa doppelt so viel wie ich bei Touren.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine saubere Erklärung.
Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau spielen da sicherlich auch eine Rolle.
Aber  auch Veranlagung, einige Menschen vertragen Kälte besser, haben dafür aber Probleme mit Hitze.

ray


----------



## Son_of_Thor (11. Oktober 2013)

Das mit der Dehydration ist nicht so einfach, auch wenn jemand doppelt soviel trinkt kann sie mehr verbrauchen.

Wenn sie mehr außer Atem ist, oder einfach mehr schwitzt aber es nicht so merkt. Grad wenn es kalt ist, brauchen wir viel Flüssigkeit, merken das aber nicht so.

Eine saubere Erklärung kann nur ein Arzt liefern, wenn mal ein paar Tests gemacht werden. Bei der TE sehe ich das ja schon als störend an, daher würde ich da wie gesagt schon mal wegen Belastungs EKG und vielleicht auch 24h RR Messung überlegen... Blutzucker Tagesprofil etc. 

Meiner Freundin ist auch sehr schnell kalt, klar gibt es unterschiede, die Muskelmasse ist da z.B. wichtig...gibt viele Faktoren.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## samafa (11. Oktober 2013)

Gebe hier mal ein Beispiel bezüglich einer Ausfahrt.
Strecke ca. 20 km. Zeit ca. 1.20 std.
Gelände ziemlich eine Höhe, mal ein kurzer Anstieg (keine lange Bergauffahrten).
Menge des Trinken ca. 0,75 l Mineralwasser. (im Sommer mehr)
Durchschnittlicher Puls zwischen 130 und 140
Habe eigentlich ein norm Blutdruck 80/120 weiß ich deswegen weil ich regelmäßig Blutspenden gehe.
Ausgepowert fühle ich mich nicht.


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Geht meiner Frau genauso.
> 
> Wenn ich draußen friere, ist ihr nicht kalt.
> aber wehe wir kommen nach hause, dann ist mir sofort wieder warm und sie friert dann!
> ...



das nennt sich Anpassung 

War auch nicht immer so, das ist erst so, seitdem ich regelmäßig bei jedem Scheißwetter draußen bin. 
"Früher" hab ich draußen gefroren wie jeder normale Mensch, und drinnen war mir warm. 
Mittlerweile fahr ich bei Temperaturen um die Null Grad teils mit einem langärmligen Merinounterhemd und sonst nix rum. Hände und Füße werden erst bei sehr tiefen Minusgraden kühl, mein Mann hat schon Snowboardhandschuhe und Schuhheizung, wenn mir noch normale Langfingerhandschuhe und dünne Socken reichen. Aber nur, solange ich in Bewegung bleibe. Sobald ich nach der Tour rein ins Warme gehe, wird mir schlagartig kalt. Da hilft auch die ausgedehnte heiße Dusche nur begrenzt, warm wird mir erst wieder nachdem ich (viel) gegessen habe. 
Ich glaub, der Kreislauf hat einfach gelernt, dass er draußen auf Hochtouren laufen muss um warm zu machen. Geht's nach drinnen, ist das ja nicht mehr nötig, und die ganzen Energiereserven sind sowieso durch den Hochbetrieb im Freien leer, also fährt der Kreislauf komplett runter.

Das was samafa schreibt hört sich ähnlich an. Halte ich auch soweit nicht für bedenklich.
Nur das mit den brennenden/heißen Beinen bei Nacht kenne ich nicht, das hört sich etwas komisch an. Da könnte durchaus noch was anderes im Busch sein.

Wenn es wirklich "nur" ein Kreislauf-Effekt ist wie bei mir, dann könnte mehr Essen vor, bei und nach der Tour helfen (Trinken natürlich eh). Wie gesagt, mir wird wieder warm, sobald ich den Kühlschrank und den Süßigkeitenvorrat leergefressen habe, das kommt meistens noch vor dem Duschen dran. Bei Tagestouren im Winter futtere ich auch während der Tour wie ein Scheunendrescher. Vor und während der Tour aber ja nicht "nur" Süßkrams, sondern lieber Vollkornzeug, das hält länger.


----------



## samafa (11. Oktober 2013)

Die brennen, warmen Beine beziehen sich auf den Oberschenkelmuskel.

Ich frag jetzt mal doof: Kann es sein das das mit der Regeneration zu tuen hat.
Es ist am Anfang des Schlafes. Wenn ich zwischendurch wach werde, ist es weg und den nächsten Morgen ist auch nix mehr zu spüren


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2013)

Mir geht es genau gleich wie scylla. Draussen auf dem Bike habe ich tendenziell wärmer als meine männliche Begleitung, dafür friere ich sofort, wenn ich zuhause bin. Ich trage auch weniger als die meisten draussen (gestern bei 4°C und Schnee in Sicht reichte ein Langam-Merino Shirt und ein Softshell-Gilet). Kaum zuhause begann ich zu frieren.
Bei mir hilft nur eine laaaaaaaange, heisse Dusche, so dass ich schon fast zu heiss unter der Dusche habe und dann sofort ab unter die Decke. Badewanne hilft noch besser als duschen. Das mit dem Essen habe ich aber noch nie ausprobiert.
Ich denke, es hat etwas damit zu tun, dass meine erhöhte Blutzirkulation draussen mir warm gibt, mein Körper aber trotzdem wegen der kalten Lufttemperatur runterkühlt.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (11. Oktober 2013)

Bin jetzt auch kein Ökotrophologe aber das Thema Essen ist da sicher extrem wichtig.

Mal rein "technisch" betrachtet, würde ich eine gewisse Zeit vorher etwas Kohlenhydrat reiches zu mir nehmen...Pasta mal als Beispiel. Oder auch einen Vollkornriegel so mache ich das z.B.

Bei der Belastung direkt würde ich dann aber nur auf sehr leicht zu verarbeitende Energie zurück greifen, sprich ein Mars Riegel als Beispiel. Ich nehme gerne so kleine Törtchen aus den Niederlanden. Da ist mehr Dampf hinter, als bei den ganzen Powerriegeln und die kosten quasi nix pro Stück.

Das man hinter her so einen Heißhunger hat, besonders auf süßes zeigt eigentlich das der Zuckerhaushalt leer ist und der Körper dringend was braucht. Man könnte ja mal den Blutzucker messen.

Der Körper zeigt einem eigentlich sehr deutlich was genau ihm fehlt.

Zu den Oberschenkelmuskeln, also ich plage mich auch extrem mit muskulären Problemen rum...natürlich kommt es da auch auf die Anamnese an, bzw. die Vorgeschichte. Aber das kann sich z.b. um schlichten Magnesiummangel handeln ( der sich nicht nur durch Krämpfe äußern muss). 

Ich nehme jeden Tag eine Magnesiumbrause zu mir, da haben sich meine Probleme deutlich gebessert. Das kann man ja einfach mal ne Zeit antesten ob es dann besser geht.

Oder einfach zu viel Laktat....das kann man auch messen bzw. müsste sich das in einer heißen Badewanne eigentlich bessern.

Könnte aber auch schlicht Überbeanspruchung sein...kommt wieder drauf an wie trainiert du bist etc.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (11. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob's daran liegt, aber mal so als Stichpunkt: Körperkernauskühlung. Ist definitiv ungesund. Evtl. mal Nierengürtel aus'm Motorradshop probieren. (unter die voluminöse(n) Bekleidungsschicht(en) packen, die nicht komprimiert werden sollen)


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Bei der Belastung direkt würde ich dann aber nur auf sehr leicht zu verarbeitende Energie zurück greifen, sprich ein Mars Riegel als Beispiel. Ich nehme gerne so kleine Törtchen aus den Niederlanden. Da ist mehr Dampf hinter, als bei den ganzen Powerriegeln und die kosten quasi nix pro Stück.
> 
> Der Körper zeigt einem eigentlich sehr deutlich was genau ihm fehlt.




bei mir ist das Süßzeug kontraproduktiv beim Radfahren. Dann lieber gar nix. Wenn ich auf leeren Magen Gummibärchen und co (Zucker pur) esse, dann geh ich 15 Minuten lang ab wie ein Zäpfchen und fall danach total in's Loch. Dann muss ich den nächsten Zucker nachschieben, und so weiter. Das Spiel wiederholt sich dann die ganze Tour lang in immer kürzeren Abständen, bis ich Gummibärchen nicht mehr sehen kann  So als "Nachtisch", wenn vorher ein Wurstbrot kam, ist's ok. Müsliriegel sind etwas besser, aber auch nicht das Wahre. Ich persönlich kann auch ganz gut mal nen Tag komplett ohne was zu Essen auskommen, ich muss dann nur hinterher "nachessen" was geht. Aber da ist jeder anders gestrickt.

Ich glaub am besten wäre es, so ca. 1-2 Stunden vor der Tour ordentlich was "langanhaltendes" zu essen. Dann kommt man gar nicht erst in die Verlegenheit bei der Tour einen Hungeranfall zu bekommen. Grad wenn's draußen kälter ist braucht der Körper nun mal eh mehr Kalorien, weil er ja nicht nur die Power fürs Radfahren, sondern auch die Energie zum Warmhalten bereitstellen muss. 
Das ist ja auch, was ich für die Ursache für das "Frieren danach" halte: Energievorräte alle, Notwendigkeit zum Wärmen besteht nicht mehr, also macht der Körper Notprogramm und schaltet runter.

Dein letzter Punkt: genauso ist's  Vergessen die meisten Leute nur, zu Zeiten der Ernährungspläne und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel etc.


----------



## samafa (11. Oktober 2013)

Also das mit dem Essen ist so.
Die 20 km Strecke ist so meine Hausrunde. Die fahr ich nach der Arbeit.
Das ist so ungefähr um 16.00 Uhr.
Da habe ich das letzte Essen so um 12-12.30 zumir genommen.
Wenn ich dann von der Runde heimkomme gibt es dann ca. so um 18:00 Uhr abendessen.

Trainiert... mhmmmm... wie ist jemand trainiert,
Fahre nun seit mehr als 2 Jahren regelmäßig MTB. Größenordnung zwischen 20 und 50 km. Mal recht eben, mal hügelig aber auch mehr rauf als runter.

Während dem biken ist mir auch schön warm. 
Schwitzen tue ich auch.
Alles gut bis ich aus der Dusche komme.
Danach habe ich kalt.


----------



## Zara Bernard (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann würde ich einfach mal Apfelschorle trinken während der Runde. 
1:5 oder 1:4.
Generell mal isotonische Getränke recherchieren.
Bei 1h20min Fahrzeit 0.75l reines Wasser kann schon zu wenig sein. Vor allem ohne Vor und Nachtrinken mit isotonischen Getränken.
Salz und Mineralstoffhaushalt sind auch nicht zu unterschätzende Faktoren.


----------



## laterra (11. Oktober 2013)

Was du da beschreibst kenne ich auch von mir. Eigentlich exakt genauso mit kalt und rastlosen Beinen 
Bei mir tritt das vor allem nach sehr anstrengenden Touren auf. Hab mir da nie großartig Gedanken gemacht. Der Körper muss die ANstrengung halt verdauen.


----------



## Warnschild (14. Oktober 2013)

Also, die glühenden Beine abends, das ist so, wenn man (zu) hart gefahren ist. Der Bereich ist enorm durchblutet, weil die Regeneration einsetzt. Das bedeutet: Ruhe und nur lockere Einheiten danach, um dem Körper Zeit zur Erholung zu geben.

Extremes Frieren nach dem Training: Entweder ebenfalls völlig verausgabt und somit gänzliches Herunterfahren des Körpers nach der heftigen Anstrengung und/oder zu wenig gegessen/getrunken. Dass man leicht nachfriert nach dem Training, gibt es häufiger, vor allem im Winter. Darum packen sich auch die Profis nach dem Training/Wettkampf häufig warm ein. 

Wenn es aber extrem ist, würde ich mal die Intensität des Trainings und das ausreichende Essen und Trinken über denken. 

Extrem dünne oder nicht gut trainierte Leute frieren sicherlich noch deutlich leichter und schneller nach dem Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pannemann (14. Oktober 2013)

den Körper langsam an die Ruhephase nach dem Sport bringen. Kein Stress, erstmal runterkommen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2013)

Mir geht es auch genauso wie Scylla es beschreibt. Vom harten Training kommt das nicht, bei mir ist das am Schlimmsten auf dem Weg  zur Arbeit, waren früher gut 20km Die bin ich sicher nicht gerast, sondern eher moderat gerollt, waren auch keine Steigungen drin. Und ebenso hilft bei mir Süßkram, z.B. Negerküsse  Ob gescheites Essen vorher hilft, weiß ich nicht, ein kleines Frühstück tut´s jedenfalls nicht. Am Nachmittag bei der Heimfahrt war es allerdings nie so schlimm wie morgens. Das mit den brennenden Beinen kenne ich allerdings nicht, zumindest ist mir das noch nie aufgefallen. Dass ich nachts mal die Füße aus der Decke strecken mag, hat nichts mit Sport zu tun.


----------



## samafa (15. Oktober 2013)

Am letzten Samstag hab ich mal versuchhase gespielt.

Hab mir ne Tour von 32 km, 730 hm ausgesucht. Zeitlich war ich ca. 4 std. unterwegs.
Da es um die 5 Grad, neblig bei uns war, hab ich auch anständige Kleidung angezogen.
Kurze Bibhose, lange Winterhose
kurzes Funktionsshirt, langarmiges Trikot und Softshelljacke.
Halstuch und Windstopper Handschuhe.

War beim Berghochfahren manchmal zu warm aber dankbar bei der Bergabfahrt.
Ausreichend isotonische Flüssigkeit hatte ich mitgenommen, Essen und was süsses danach war auch dabei.

Als ich von der Tour nach Hause kam, gleich unter die warme Dusche. Mein Kapuzenpullover (da bekomme ich immer warm drin) angezogen, eine Trainingshose an und dann auf die Couch und schön zugedeckt.
Dabei hab ich noch mal ein isotonische Getränk  getrunken.

Seltsamerweise hatte ich gar nicht so kalt wie sonst.

Eine Stunde später gabs dann noch Spaghetti mit Bolognesesauce.

Die warmen bzw. heißen Oberschenkel hatte ich gar nicht wie sonst.


----------



## contesssa (15. November 2013)

Ich denke, das hat etwas mit weiblich und männlich zu tun. Hab das gleiche Problem, meine Wanderfreundin ( Orientierungsläuferin im bundesweit oberen Level) hat es auch. Unserer Ansicht nach hat die Evolution das so eingerichtet, dass nach einer körperlichen Anstrengung der Körper dafür Sorge trägt, dass die lebenswichtigen Organe ( unter anderem die für die Fortpflanzung wichtigen) mit der nötigen Energie versorgt und das sind nun mal mehr als beim Mann. Allerdings sind wir Physikerinnen und keine Biologeninnen. Aber die Theorie bestätigt sich bei den ( zugegeben wenigen) männlichen Testpersonen, die wir kennen...die glühen nämlich nach körperlicher Aktivität noch unglaublich nach und geben definitiv mehr Wärmeleistung ab als die standardmäßigen 100W


----------



## FoxCrow (15. November 2013)

Mir geht das auch so.
Während dem fahren brauche ich auch bei 1-4 Grad nur ein dünnes longsleeve und meine superdünne Windjacke, selbst die ist mir irgendwann zu warm.
Aber zu Hause brauche ich ne heiße Dusche oder Badewanne, Wärmflasche, Bettdecke...wenn ich körperlich erschöpft bin, ist die Wärmeregulation total im Eimer.
Ohne heiße Dusche bin ich dann selbst nach 2h unter der Daunendecke noch eiskalt, wie ein wechselwarmes Tierchen 
Ich halte das nicht für pathologisch 

Zusammenhänge mit Essen oder Trinken konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen.
Heißer Tee oder Suppe wärmt danach von innen, das tut mir immer gut.


----------



## future27 (18. November 2013)

Hallo Mädels, 

ich habe das auch, und den Verdacht, es wird immer schlimmer. Allerdings habe ich es auch, wenn ich morgens ins Büro fahre (15 km  mit geringen Steigungen). Ich habe vergleichsweise wenig an, jedenfalls viel weniger als meine Kollegin, die mitradelt. Mir ist stets muckelig warm und ich finde es richtig gut, bei 5° und Nieselregen unterwegs zu sein. 

Im Büro angekommen wasche ich mich und ziehe trockene Büroklamotten an. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde wird mir entsetzlich kalt - ich trinke dann literweise heißen Tee und esse etwas. Aber bis Mittags dauert es in der Regel bis ich wieder Normaltemperatur habe. 

Wenn ich wieder in die Radklamotten umsteige und an der frischen Luft bin, geht es mir saugut ... aber das Frieren im Büro nervt. Zuhause kann ich mich ja in eine Decke einmummeln, aber hier geht das nicht :-(

Ich kann mir das auch nur mit Anpassung erklären. Mein Körper hält mich unter Belastung schön warm, im Büro passiert ja nix körperlich Anstrengendes mehr ... und dann stellt er die Wärmeproduktion einfach ein. 

Liebe Grüße
von der immer noch bibbernden Steffi


----------



## Son_of_Thor (18. November 2013)

Das hat natürlich schon was mit der Muskelmasse zu tun. Das ist auch kein blödes Klischee sondern einfach so 

Ob das pathologisch ist, naja das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden...wenn es mein Leben beeinträchtigt sehe ich das schon als Problem an was man lösen könnte.

Ich glaube prinzipiell schon das es sehr viel mit dem Essen zu tun hat, denn so erzeugt der Körper ja eigentlich seine "wärme" in den Muskeln, dafür braucht er Nahrung.

Die Frage ist da halt, wie viel wird denn wirklich gegessen und verbraucht. Ich habe jetzt in meinem Urlaub dahingehend auch experimentiert...ich bin niemand der schnell friert, aber wenn ich mich mit der Nahrung zurück halte komme ich auch in diese Situation und da kann ich auch nachher was "nachlegen" und wirklich besser wird das nicht.

Ich habe morgens teils echte "Mengen" vertilgt vorher und beim fahren noch Riegel + Getränke und war erstaunt wie viele Körner ich hinten raus noch hatte und auch nachher gab es weniger Probleme als wenn ich mich da extrem zurück halte... denke man muss da selber seinen Weg finden, kenne auch Leute die komplett ohne Essen ihre KM abspulen...wir sind halt alle anders, aber wie gesagt ich glaube sehr stark daran das man wenn man "etwas" ißt eigentlich nicht genug und vielleicht zur falschen Zeit ißt.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

Man muss seinen Weg finden!
ich fahre sehr gut damit: guuuut frühstücken, und zwar Vollkorn (ausser bei rennen, da Weissmehl).
Das Vollkorn setzt die Energie langsamer frei.

Beim radeln ist mir nicht kalt, zuhause wird's dann echt kalt, da ziehe ich immer sofort Joggingklamotten und Wollsocken(!) an, dann gibt's Kaffee in Mengen, und viiiiel Zucker, entwedre Schoko zum Kaffee, oder Toast mit Himbeermarmelade!

Sonst wird mir brutalst kalt.
Duschen tu ich dann später.


----------



## Dylan (19. November 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> Alles gut bis ich aus der Dusche komme.
> Danach habe ich kalt.



Zwei Vorschläge:
Versuche mal, auch wenn es anfangs schwerfällt, kalt zu duschen oder zumindest das Duschen mit einem kalten Guss zu beenden.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das noch dem aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft entspricht, aber unsere Altvorderen waren der Meinung, dass sich durch Hitze die Blutgefäße weiten und der Körper angeregt wird, Wärme abzugeben. Die Folge der Wärmeabgabe ist, dass Du frierst. Außerdem sinkt der Blutdruck. Das kalte Duschen verengt die Blutgefäße und regt außerdem noch den Kreislauf an.

Prüfe, ob das Frieren in Zusammenhang mit der Nahrungsaufnahme steht (Stichwort Unterzuckerung).
Wenn Du, wie Du schreibst, um 12 Uhr zu Mittag isst, um 16 Uhr Sport treibst, danach 1 Stunde frierst und um 18 Uhr zu Abend isst und dann nicht mehr frierst, sieht das nach einem Zusammenhang aus. Nimm mal probeweise direkt nach dem Sport kohlenhydratreiche Nahrung zu Dir. Ist übrigens auch für die Regeneration besser.


----------



## heuchler (19. November 2013)

Ich finde es normal.
Beim Sport powert man sich aus, man kommt Heim, beruhigt sich. Der Körper passt sich vielleicht nicht schnell genug an und "kühlt" weiter obwohl die Leistung schon längst eingestellt wurde.
Wenn ich völlig fertig bin warte ich eine Weile um mich zu aklimatisieren, danach gehe ich warm duschen.
Ob das nun wirklich der "Grund" ist weiß ich nicht... könnte es mir aber vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (22. November 2013)

@ Dylan,
das mit der Wechselduschen wird ich mal probieren. (griegichjetztschonkalt)
Das mit dem Essen direkt danach ist so ne Sache.
Bekomme meistens in der 1 Stunden nix runter. Muß ich mal schauen.

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben. Schön zu wissen das es noch Leute gibt die Ihr Wissen mit anderen teilen möchten.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (22. November 2013)

Aber bitte vorsichtig damit anfangen, das kann einem den Kreislauf schon mal durcheinander bringen...daher würde ich das langsam beim normalen duschen antesten.

Ebenso könnte man über Sauna besuche nachdenken, dort geht man ja ähnliche Wege.

Mfg Dirk


----------

